# [By Demand] July 2010



## Anorion (May 21, 2010)

July demand thread

demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com 
for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com

--only for DVD content--
Ok. Thinking of some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much of what kind of content you want, and your demands as well. 
Also, listing the common sites we hunt for downloads, there are more, but this covers most of the regular sections. If you have any other web sites, do post the links in this thread. 

*Software: *www.download.com, www.softpedia.com
*Games: *www.gamespot.com, www.gamershell.com
*Game Trailers:* www.gametrailers.com
*HD Trailers:* www.hd-trailers.net
*Music: *www.jamendo.com, www.ifyoumakeit.com, www.daytrotter.com, www.quoteunquoterecords.com, Purevolume, Mp3.com 
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, www.audioowl.com
*Lectures and Courses:* academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org

Post more like this, or let me know if I have missed out listing sites for some category


----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2010)

Free Full Games:

*Runes of Magic
Perfect World
Dragonica
Battle of the Immortals
Rappelz*


----------



## toofan (May 22, 2010)

How to know that which software are included in last month DVD. 
If you had included Adobe Photo-shop CS5 then its OK if not then don't bother to do so. I will download it from net next month.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2010)

^yeah Photoshop is there, Toofan


----------



## dnaga57 (May 23, 2010)

Can we have Ubuntu 10.4  Netbook edition?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 24, 2010)

@Anorion
                     waiting for June's preview ...........
have you included C++ video course in that, if not please add it in this months issue..........


----------



## Rajdeep Banik (May 25, 2010)

Please, provide some photoshop tutorial videos like those Maya 2010 tutorial videos...


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.4 Netbook edition is there as well, no C++ or Photoshop vids, next time maybe


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 25, 2010)

so its a ubuntu special............ damn all the mags would ship the same.......what I would do with all those discs:roll:


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2010)

^umm, ok, I spoke too soon. Ubuntu Netbook Remix is kicked out, but we will add that to the top of the request queue for next month


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 27, 2010)

Please try to provide after effects & premiere cs 5 and he possible please provide maya 2011, try to get in g -data internet security x64 .


----------



## toofan (May 27, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^yeah Photoshop is there, Toofan



Thanks Anorion. That's the gain we should have, having a photographer friend in team digit.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 27, 2010)

why there is no preview for june yet it looks the mag would be delayed:roll:.........


----------



## DigitCritic (May 27, 2010)

Is there a possibility of adding VMWARE SERVER 2.0 .... it is a freeware !
An excellent tool in comparison to virtual box which has been given many times.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2010)

3ds max 2011


----------



## Techn0crat (May 29, 2010)

some photoshop tutorial videos like those Maya 2010 tutorial videos

+1.


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2010)

Some basic Autocad tutorials for beginners.....


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 29, 2010)

why there is delay in june preview ?


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2010)

^preview coming up


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2010)

yeah, saw most of it on facebook...............yet main mag is not revealed


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ubuntu Studio + lots of extra packages, PLEASE!!
May I suggest an ubuntu special DVD chock full of distro + maximum number of packages that can be crammed.

Maya learning edition and related tutorials and sample files.

Simple Game development packages + tutorials for the absolute beginner; One which can familiarise the noob (me  ) with all the basic concepts behind games. 

E books and videos related to undergraduate Computer science course subjects (more vids from MIT OCW and other sites.)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 1, 2010)

no more ubuntu please, already downloading ubuntu studio...just to check whats in it.........personally don't prefer any buntus...........this month all mags have discs of buntus.........


----------



## sarangbokil.23 (Jun 1, 2010)

Will be nice to have some Flash,AJAX and AJAX toolkits tutorial videos.
Netbeans tutorial will also be appreciated.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 2, 2010)

3ds max modelling tutorials
Fast track on Over clocking
Plugins for max,maya,photoshop
Brushes,gradients for Photoshop


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 2, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> no more ubuntu please, already downloading ubuntu studio...just to check whats in it........


Ubuntu Studio is a media creation/editing derivative purposely designed for media enthusiasts. See details here. 
However, for July i want slackware or fedora, gimp tutorials and ofcourse some new freewares


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 2, 2010)

^ bro last month's lfy carried gimp's video tutorial dvd, you can grab it.


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 2, 2010)

+1 for ubuntu studio  looks good

fast track to ubuntu or any distro

what is good and bad in each ...

How to install ,use it , daily works in it,, install softwares ... 

As I have heard many face problems and 1 like me who would like to use open source os but don't know from where to start..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 3, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ bro last month's lfy carried gimp's video tutorial dvd, you can grab it.



Thanks..will buy it today  ...if its still available at stores 

---------- Post added at 05:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------




> As I have heard many face problems and 1 like me who would like to use open source os but don't know from where to start..



Well everybody faces problems at one time or the other in every OS whether its mac/linux/windows/bsd etc. Troubleshooting is not always fun but adds up to knowledge on how things work (in case of linux in can say as its opensource).
However i would like to have fast track on Mac- Snow leopard or opensolaris  or Virtualisation using Qemu or Xen systems.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 for C++ tutorials , etc.................


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2010)

lol@"buntus" Did any mag give out the Netbook version? There are loads of multimedia production distros out there, many of them better than Ubuntu Studio. Digit has given a few of these out in the past. As for "Plugins for max,maya,photoshop" and "Brushes,gradients for Photoshop"... these are small enough for anyone who wants them to download them, and if we give them we'll just have to give tons of them, stuff that will not be useful to everyone, and it will just eat up space. 
There is a detailed Netbeans tutorial in this month's issue itself. The IDE was given last month. 
"after effects & premiere cs 5" are things that will run only on high end 64 bit machines. I guess this should be added alongside Autocad, Mudbox and Motion Builder, software which is equally useful. This would eat up about six gigs in total, and again very few people would end up using them. Smoke would be terribly useful to some im thinking...
No one posted any links

PS: I hate the focus stealing in Linux when you printscreen


----------



## keerthi teja (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Fasttrack on Wordpress.
Creating wp themes, useful links.

In Feb 2007, u gave a fasttrack on Blogging( Blogger ).

Want a fastrack on Wordpress.


2. Fast Track on windows 7. (In future)

3. Include Google chrome, Firefox in "Essential"

4. Win7 Ultimate Trial (32bit or 64bit).


Winrar (32bit n 64 bit)
Virtual DJ
MS .NET Framework for 64BIT machines. (.net 2.0,3.5)
Tweetdeck


n Big games like Call of duty etc (trials)


Visual studio 2010 trial (~2GB)


----------



## gopal_eagle (Jun 4, 2010)

Tutorial on Java (core and advance) like you gave the tutorial CD on html ....


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 4, 2010)

@ Anorion 

If their r many multimedia production distros then pls provide it. 1 u feel best or is best

and I back again for plugins for max,maya,photoshop" and "Brushes,gradients for Photoshop, maps(textures), Stack photos.. I heard lot of demand for multimedia apps in this and few old demand threads.. So this will be useful..


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2010)

*BackTrack Linux * 4 Final- BackTrack The highest rated and acclaimed Linux security distribution to date. 

Give the DVD version.

*www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 5, 2010)

> BackTrack The highest rated and acclaimed Linux security distribution  to date


 I love that distro. Truly a grim box if you know how to use . After my semester exams, i will do a dedicated install of it. however is also like nUbuntu - Instigating Insecurity 8.12 for this purpose but none matches BT4 



> Visual studio 2010 trial (~2GB)


+1 



> If their r many multimedia production distros then pls provide it.


Ubuntu Studio is best open source option


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 5, 2010)

Anorion said:


> lol@"buntus" Did any mag give out the Netbook version? There are loads of multimedia production distros out there, many of them better than Ubuntu Studio. Digit has given a few of these out in the past. As for "Plugins for max,maya,photoshop" and "Brushes,gradients for Photoshop"... these are small enough for anyone who wants them to download them, and if we give them we'll just have to give tons of them, stuff that will not be useful to everyone, and it will just eat up space.
> There is a detailed Netbeans tutorial in this month's issue itself. The IDE was given last month.
> "after effects & premiere cs 5" are things that will run only on high end 64 bit machines. I guess this should be added alongside Autocad, Mudbox and Motion Builder, software which is equally useful. This would eat up about six gigs in total, and again very few people would end up using them. Smoke would be terribly useful to some im thinking...
> No one posted any links
> ...



lfy provided netbook edition with june issue.


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Jun 5, 2010)

*How about Fast Track on "COMPUTER ORGANISATION"*


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2010)

Drivers for ( x86 and x64 - windows Xp and Windows 7 ) ) :

Windows Xp/Vista/Win7 Nvidia and ATI Graphics Crad drivers
Intel inf driver and graphics driver 
Nvidia nforce driver for chip 610-790 
ATI southbridge Driver 
Realtek, Creative,Via HD audio Drivers 
Logitech Setpoint


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2010)

FT on Advanced Ethical Hacking or Programming Concepts or Networking.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 6, 2010)

try to get in x64 version of maya 2011 as it is more stable then x86 version.actually i got the 13 months genuine license from student.autodesk.com


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 ON FAST-TRACK ON WORDPRESS
 #call of duty 5 :MW2 [trial]
 #assassin's creed 2 [trial]
 #sims3[trial]
                      Can DIGIT give a fast-track on blogging,photoshop cs5 or something gud???
                       #python programming language[latest version]
                       #fps creator demo 

 SPECIAL DEMAND :-
   #AUTODESK MAYA 2011
   #manga studio ex 5
   #articles on --3d animation and about leading production companies of animation,some electronic projects.....etc..


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

can u share some gud netbook os in dvd??


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2010)

DivX for Windows 8.0.1
Yahoo! Messenger 10.0.0.1270
Google Chrome 6.0.422.0 Beta
ioFTPD 7.5.6 Beta
Silverlight for Windows 4.0.50524.0 Final
Highlight 3.0 Beta
InstantTimeZone 3.0.4.1
System Spec 2.75
Undelete Plus 3.0.0.602
BackupHDDVD 1.0
MapKeyboard 1.0
Secure Data Organizer 2.1.133
Cain & Abel 4.9.35
RegexRenamer 1.2
Mp3 Ripper 6.0.8
Rising PC Doctor 6.0.1.74
MeGUI 0.3.3
Sandboxie 3.45.15 Beta

*and all the unincluded demanded contents for june *

will demand for more later


----------



## DigitCritic (Jun 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> DivX for Windows 8.0.1
> Yahoo! Messenger 10.0.0.1270
> Google Chrome 6.0.422.0 Beta
> ioFTPD 7.5.6 Beta
> ...



Stop wasting space, money spent on dvds which finally gets included in the prize of magazine and charged from readers... .... it is too much now... I definitely think... we had more than fair share of TOPGEAR's list of softwares...

why the hell we need beta crap and then next time final release... ? why waste ? why not just include only final and stable releases of softwares and definitely after a good interval of 3-4 issues...


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2010)

don't get angry, ( be even ) with my list ( i'm just demanding as per rule  ) as buyer of tech mag should not we taste beta apps ?!!

Even final release version contains bug which most of the times are fixed in the next beta release - think of the final release version of vista and the 4 GB ram issue 

and it was said by you 



DigitCritic said:


> Dont Worry Guys ! This is not going to continue for long... if it does DIGIT will definitely loose market share to other magazines... especially like chip or computer active...
> Digit has become one of the most expensive computer & IT magazine over last 2 years.. if they continue... I am afraid alot of youngsters especially college and school students and even some young working guys will stop buying it... moreover they may loose other household readers who are interested in gadgets and buy it from time to time.
> 
> This is just another strategy to get more subscribers... Moreover there is nothing to complain about.
> ...



so I've just demanded for the softwares I would like to have


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 8, 2010)

fast track on adobd photoshop cs5 with advance features, pixlogic zbrush trial,fusion 6.0 trial,few famous and most demanded plugins for maya and photoshop, after effects(genasts,video co pilot, red gaint etc )nd premire . Tips and tricks on maya


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 8, 2010)

+1 fpr FT on Photoshop CS5...
Perhaps a FT for HTML 5 coding...


----------



## DigitCritic (Jun 8, 2010)

topgear said:


> don't get angry, ( be even ) with my list ( i'm just demanding as per rule  ) as buyer of tech mag should not we taste beta apps ?!!
> 
> Even final release version contains bug which most of the times are fixed in the next beta release - think of the final release version of vista and the 4 GB ram issue
> 
> ...



I am not angry but annoyed about beta packages being shipped. The alpha beta packages are mainly distributed for testing, they are useful for the software testers,administrators, amc guys. 

Just a while in another post of yours you said " I count this mag as a tech entertainer as well". Now tell me does an average buyer of such magazine fall under the above mentioned group ?

I also know that even matured softwares have bugs in them and that is why we have patches but the alpha/beta etc releases are more prone to bugs,crashes etc than final and stable releases.

Please keep mircrosoft out of this, they have a history of embarrassing themselves... who can forget the famous crash of windows OS at the launch

As a reader you can demand and as a reader I can also support/object the contents which digit is going to deliver to US.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 8, 2010)

DigitCritic , Ive noticed this before and Ill say it again. Keep to the topic. If you want something then be free to mention it or ask for whatever you want. However keep far away from justifying the choice of others. Anyone is allowed to request for anything and are allowed to submit whatever feedback they wish, just as you are able to.  If Person A wants beta software, black and white movies, polka dot sheep its their wish to request the same. 

There is no kind of rule stating that each software requested must be made to the best interest of the whole community. So lets all just keep to the topic and ask whatever you would like to see in the DVD contents. Please note that I'm not posting the same in the other feedback thread but that doesn't mean that this pertains only to this thread.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2010)

DigitCritic said:


> am not angry but annoyed about beta packages being shipped.



The icon you used on the post clearly showing that you were angry.



> IThe alpha beta packages are mainly distributed for testing, they are useful for the software testers,administrators, amc guys.



Full version apps are not released always - some of them even takes 6 -12 months or even more - so if a mag includes only final release version of some app then it will be to much repetitive for many months.

Beta/Alpha versions of apps comes with many new features and bug fixes and it's always great to get our hands on those as these apps gives usa fair idea about the new features and by testing those apps we can also post feedbacks which really helps in fixing bug - that's why you can expect to get a stable final release as a end result.

So tech mag should include new beta releases instead of old full version so it's readers can test the new technologies available as the primary objective of any tech mag is to inform it's users about the latest happenings in tech world and let their customers test those as far as possible.



> Just a while in another post of yours you said " I count this mag as a tech entertainer as well". Now tell me does an average buyer of such magazine fall under the above mentioned group ?



There are many types of customer for tech mag - even the average category customers like using latest beta apps as those contains new features.



> I also know that even matured softwares have bugs in them and that is why we have patches but the alpha/beta etc releases are more prone to bugs,crashes etc than final and stable releases.



There are always chance to have bugs in any softwares and even a so called stable software can crash but as I've said earlier beta apps comes with a great potential.



> Please keep mircrosoft out of this, they have a history of embarrassing themselves... who can forget the famous crash of windows OS at the launch


 



> *As a reader you can demand* and as a reader I can also support/object the contents which digit is going to deliver to US.



That what I always do ....


----------



## SGS_001 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: [By Demand] July 2010 - Comparison of All-in-One Desktops*

Currently there are several all-in-one desktops available in the market and it will be good to have a showdown done & comparison published.


----------



## qams (Jun 10, 2010)

*.NET framework  3.5 SP1
&
.NET framework 4
*
*All Ubuntu (9.04 & 10.04) & Fedora Repositories*


----------



## woohooguy (Jun 11, 2010)

Review of All-in-Ones (I know Lenovo B500 will win, but still 

A new interface for the DVDs. If this is impossible, atleast make it widescreen.


DVD:

BackTrack Linux ---- 1570 MB
*www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/

.NET 4 ----- 50 MB
*www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Signatures-Updates/NET-Framework.shtml

Split/Second Demo (please, please, please) ----- 1010 MB
*www.gamershell.com/download_59236.shtml

Just Cause 2 Demo (please, please, please  -----1000 MB
*www.gamershell.com/download_56674.shtml


If it comes down to either S/S or JC2, go with S/S. JC2 demo needs Steam, which IMO is a piece of crap.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Bactrack4!! pls...

visual studio 2010


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 11, 2010)

already downloading bt4,


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 12, 2010)

complete review of New Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R Laptop with foll. config.
i3 or i5 core processor
512MB or 1GB ATI dedicated graphics card 
3GB or more DDR3 Ram
320GB or more HD..

and also similar config other co. based lapptops
Please help me to buy the best. @40000.00 approx.
Best if within that.

Please do include them in July issue only as i will be buying another lappy in the last week of June......& 

with a 

hoppe that i will get my issue in time...............................


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2010)

A review on the netbooks upto 20k would be great


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 12, 2010)

Backtrack Final Release.
Visual Studio 2010 ( not beta )
Fast Track to HTML5 
More & More HD Trailers ( lol i keep repeating all so provide more )
Avast Antivirus Latest Updates or Installation.

is it possible Windows 7 Ultimate 64x ?
Replace 7zip with WinRAR in essentials.
+1 for Netbooks Reviews hmm. but also include those 15k ones.
i will post more later.


----------



## DigitCritic (Jun 12, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> complete review of New Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R Laptop with foll. config.
> i3 or i5 core processor
> 512MB or 1GB ATI dedicated graphics card
> 3GB or more DDR3 Ram
> ...




Wait for a while then if you want to buy dell laptops... the 14R and 15R series will soon be replaced by the new N series... this is the latest news ( kind of inside strictly )

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

@topgear

well, the choose the red angry emoticon as this looked more close to annoyed than any other for strangely I find disgusted emoticon given to be funny :O

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

I have been demanding this software since kind of ages.. wonder when Digit people will respond to this..
VMWARE SERVER 2.0 ( it is free , we just normally have to fill up a form thats it )

Since digit people are active these days .... I hope I will get some response.

BACKTRACK Distro ( If possible please add HOWTO manuals and videos on it).


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

DigitCritic said:


> Wait for a while then if you want to buy dell laptops... the 14R and 15R series will soon be replaced by the new N series... this is the latest news ( kind of inside strictly )
> 
> Thanks dude for updating me with a inside news but i came to know that 14R & 15R are recently new series & again they are going to be replaced by a new series ??????
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2010)

As promised here's more 

*- Freewqare -*

The KMPlayer 2.9.4.1437
MySQL Workbench 5.2.22 RC2
Comodo Internet Security (32-bit and 64-bit) 4.1.149672.916 - give the full installer package
UKs Kalender 2.3.1
ExtractNow 4.44
Panda Cloud Antivirus Free Edition 1.1
Songbird 1.7.2.1667
DivX for Windows 8.0.1
7-Zip (32-bit and 64-bit) 9.14 Beta
Dropbox 0.8.67 Experimental
Google Chrome for Windows 6.0.422.0 Beta
ioFTPD 7.5.6 Beta
Highlight 3.0 Beta
Rapid Typing Tutor 3.2.3
Microsoft Silverlight for Windows 4.0.50524.0 Final
Photobie 7.2
FlashGot 1.2.1.23
ZipGenius 6.3.1.2590
StreamTransport 1.0.2.1931
NVIDIA BIOS Editor (NiBiTor) 5.6
Opera (v10.60) 10.60 Build 3402 Alpha 2
Norton Safe Web Lite 1.0.0.60 Beta
Adobe Flash Player for Windows and Linux 10.1 RC7
JetAudio Basic 8.0.6
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 6.0.4
K-Lite Codec Pack Update 6.0.4 Build 2010-06-02
K-Lite Codec Pack 64-bit 3.5.4
K-Lite Codec Tweak Tool 4.4.2
Stellarium for Windows 0.10.5
CometPlayer 0.3
DeaDBeeF 0.4.1
Deluxe Tuner 2.0
Awasu 2.4.3 Alpha 1
Screenshot Captor 2.82.01
Xfire 1.126
Vista Codec Package 5.7.6
KDE Software Compilation 4.4.4
Privatefirewall 7.0.20.45
RSSOwl for Windows 2.0.5
AllMyNotes Organizer 2.07 Beta
Fresh UI 8.57
Google Translate Desktop 1.2.78
Chasys Draw IES 3.31.01
Win7codecs 2.5.4
Driver Magician Lite 3.64
Auslogics Disk Defrag 3.1.7.140
OpenOffice.org for Windows 3.2.1
Maxthon (v3) 3.0.11.8 Beta
Collector 0.8
CrystalDiskInfo 3.6.0
Rainmeter 1.2 Rev 430 RC1
DVDFab HD Decrypter 7.0.6.7
IE7pro 2.5.0
WeFi 3.10.0.11
ALLPlayer 4.4.6.9
AppRemover 2.2.2.1
Gnumeric 1.10.5
Xinorbis 5.0
Amarok 2.3.1
UltraDefrag 4.3.0
HotKeyz 2.8.2
RouterPassView 1.03
Pidgin for Windows 2.7.1
AbiWord for Windows 2.8.5
Microsoft Kodu 1.0.48.0 Technical Preview
FreeArc for Windows 0.666
FreeBSD 8.1( include the final version if possible )
SEO SpyGlass 3.14.8
SciTE 2.12
HDClone Free Edition 3.9.2
Bullzip PDF Printer 7.1.0.1195
FairStars CD Ripper 1.32
Red Button 3.93
Windows Essentials Codec Pack 3.0

*- Shareware -*

IconLover 5.14 
Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 6.0.3.0528
PerfectDisk Professional 11.00 Build 174
Final Uninstaller 2.6.4
Simfatic Forms 3.1
Windows 7 Manager (32-bitand 64-bit) 1.2.4
EVEREST Ultimate Edition 5.50.2160 Beta
Rainlendar Pro for Windows 2.7 Build 90 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------




DigitCritic said:


> @ topgear
> 
> _well, the choose the red angry emoticon as this looked more close to annoyed than any other for strangely I find disgusted emoticon given to be funny :O_
> 
> ...



Well it looks like we will have to create some new icons then  

BTW, I also want VMware Workstation or Server too - virtualbox is good but it can't be a replacement for VMware - VMWare Workstation ( the developer license is free if I'm not wrong ) is robust and powerful.

For virtualbox a x64 version would be more useful as these apps sometimes needs a lot of ram to run several OS concurrently but x86 version has mem limitation of 2 GB which is very paltry if you want to run several OS -es at the same time.

Now the another software I want most is WAIK - windows automated system installation kit - I've been demanding this for around 1.5 years.

BTW, A FT on HTML 5 would be really great.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

please do include complete review of the new core processors:i3,i5,i7 & compare them with core 2 duo, quad core & complete info. about these processors, working & which one is the best to buy.....


----------



## DigitCritic (Jun 13, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> DigitCritic said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for a while then if you want to buy dell laptops... the 14R and 15R series will soon be replaced by the new N series... this is the latest news ( kind of inside strictly )
> ...


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

DigitCritic said:


> Admirer Of Digit said:
> 
> 
> > I was also baffled when I heard this news... but the engineer who came for visit to replace my optical drive told me. He said that dell has got some plans to launch the new N series laptops in inspiron and studio category..... not sure about XPS or vostro... but inspiron and studio might get new series launch by the end of this rainy season... he could not comment anything about the launch dates but said it could happen in next 3-4 months.... and that they are being trained to support the new series... which would be out in the market
> ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 13, 2010)

A detailed ebook/tutorial on how to use BT linux.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 13, 2010)

few free ebook om photoshop , illustator, after effects, premire , maya-modelling , texturing , rigging  , zbrush, mudboxx, try to get in autodesk mudbox2011 x64, autodesk motion builder2011 x64 , zbrush


----------



## aby geek (Jun 13, 2010)

corel painter latest version 
umm cadilacs and dinosaurs (mustapha, game or emulator, virus free.)
scoop from all recent global car shows.
one full free well known game 
lates drivers
digit archive

unboxing videos of moto milestone and likes wch are avbl.

video tutorial of assembling a pc from scratch

bazaar

zune hd
intel xeons 
evga w555
graphic cards
more phones


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

please also give complete info. about 32Bit & 64Bit OS ,differences, uses, working, benefits, pros, cons................and which is the best..


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 14, 2010)

gud <--!python;html and javascript tutorials!--> I know it is not possible at this time so just give some fantabulous sites giving gud tutorials.......as i am a 7th grade student so don't laugh at me asking this tutorials....


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 15, 2010)

I have two demands and as those files are large, i cannot download them with my cellphone connection. But i need them very much to run some old softwares... 1. Windows xp mode for windows 7 and 2. Vmware workstation trial.. Thanks.


----------



## woohooguy (Jun 15, 2010)

E3 2010 videos 
please


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 15, 2010)

I know you gave out Ubuntu already but I'm going to say it again. Please give a user friendly distro that is 64 bit. I'm not sure what the numbers are but I'm pretty sure that alot of people have 64 bit enabled machines now. Even if its not in this edition how about the next ? We 64 bit users have been ignored for ages as a matter of fact if I recall right after all this distros you have yet to give out one 64 bit distro.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

fast track on mysql, shell scripting and similar stuff
and cover upcoming gpu technologies in the mag. i.e radeon 6000 and nvidias next.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 16, 2010)

Just one request... please make sure the quality of the Product comparison/review is good... its been quite disappointing from quite some time now


----------



## iitmanojit (Jun 18, 2010)

Please provide Autodesk Autocad 2011....
I need it.....


----------



## egghed (Jun 18, 2010)

What demand r u talking about? Will u people listen, can u hear? Will u respond? is June issue selling so much that u r not bothered anymore about subscribers?
Today is 18 June, yet no sign of the magazine.
And y nobody is picking up the phone?
And y emails r ignored? Which technology r u using?
DO U WANT US SUBSCRIBERS TO FILE A CASE?
Yet u talk of demands!
Close this thread & make sure u send subscriber copies WELL IN TIME.
That is the only & ULTIMATE DEMAND.


----------



## Amit Ghosh (rkmvp) (Jun 19, 2010)

Please check out these links:\

1.Topic:Lectures on artificial engineering from IIT-KGP

Artificial Intelligence video lectures, IITKharagpur by Prof. Anupam Basu, S.Sarkar | Free Download MP4, FLV, 3GP formats 

Artificial Intelligence video lectures by Prof.P.Dasgupta of IIT Kharagpur | Free Download in MP4, FLV , 3GP Format

2.Topic: Biomimicry
Can you please provide these highly amazing videos

YouTube - Biomimicry in the Built World: Consulting Nature as Model, Measure, and Mentor

YouTube - Janine Benyus: 12 sustainable design ideas from nature

YouTube - Biomimicry - Discovery World

YouTube - Biomimicry

YouTube - Janine Benyus: Biomimicry in action

PLEASE...THESE ARE AMAZING..

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

Moreover these from TEDs:

Dennis Hong: My seven species of robot | Video on TED.com

John Underkoffler points to the future of UI | Video on TED.com

Nathan Myhrvold: Could this laser zap malaria? | Video on TED.com

Dean Kamen previews a new prosthetic arm | Video on TED.com

Keith Barry does brain magic | Video on TED.com

Kenichi Ebina's magic moves | Video on TED.com


----------



## Sanu4help (Jun 20, 2010)

Please provide Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express Edition


----------



## Sambhrant lamba (Jun 24, 2010)

HD trailers..............please


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2010)

the magazine in the newsstands without the discs at a reduced rate( along with the usual issue with discs ) - I think this would be great a thing.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2010)

+1
Good idea.....


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 25, 2010)

@topgear Every time you demand hundreds of softwares and now you are interested in mag-only packages? What will happen to your demands bro?  

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

Btw, i'm not criticizing u. Ur choices r great n very good substitute for bulky well-known 'packages'.
I need a disc+ft pack.  Seriously. Forget the catalogue.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2010)

I want the mag only pack so that the news stand buyers can get maximum flexibility while buying the mag.

some people need those dvds along with mag but some people only wants the mag and there are some people who only buy the mag for specific disc contents occasionally

so what I want is Digit's both mag only copy and and regular copies with discs at the news stands so that the news stand buyers can make his choice while buying this great mag ( IMO ) and by doing so it will even increase the the mags customer base by a great extent.

For me I will make my demand for tiny little apps and other stuffs as usual

I've few other demands and suggestions :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1253709-post329.html


----------



## t_ti1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Please include Hiren's boot CD (latest version) and virus definition updates for antiviruses like Kaspersky, Avast etc


----------



## Chandrahas007 (Jun 27, 2010)

Oracle 11g please. I need it very much. Thank you


----------



## ComputerUser (Jun 27, 2010)

Some Blender video tutorials
Vista SP2


----------



## Revolution (Jun 28, 2010)

Magazine+FT would be a great flexibility.....


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2010)

Instead of only magazines pack. Why don't you send it like E-book that will be more cheaper for us(as no printing and postal needed) and help earth go green too.. So whoever orders send E-book to them..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 29, 2010)

I love to read on paper that monitor.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2010)

e-book is a great and novel idea but can everyone buy it using credit cards - I know some of my friends who used to buy tech mags using their saved pocket money and think of those who buy a mag occasionally. Many people still likes to read a magazine in paper format instead of reading it as a e-book on monitor.

Another thing can be done : publish only the mag - put a secret code behind it which can be used to download the fast track pdf from the website as a e-book.

So it would be great if digit guys can give their non-subscriber customers several options to choose from I mean mag as a online e-book, mag+ft only, regular issue with discs etc - thus it would be the best and most customer friendly mag in the world I believe


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 29, 2010)

well some don't want like to read on monitor that's fine. Nothing can be done for that. but for the payment option digit offers variety of option not just credit card, like net banking and even debit card .. and most of has Bank account and debit card.

E-book will be good as it can also be read in a "go" as it can easily transfered to phones and now a days many has smart phone


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2010)

^^ are you nuts or out of your mind - why the hell you are spamming

you have posted unrelated contents in _CPU/Chipset NEWS Channel_ thread as well.

Stop doing it - if you really have some question ask in appropriate section

Reporting your posts .......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 2, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> Fedora 13 DVD Version .......



july issue is out and you still demanding..........


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 2, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> july issue is out and you still demanding..........




posted in the wrong thread...sry for it....the same thing i posted in the august one...


This thread must b closed nw..


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 3, 2010)

Same prob. Mods / admins r bizy i  suppose.
Close this THREAD.


----------

